# Canning Rabbit



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

We raise meat rabbits, and I've finally got my pressure canner up and running, so I'd like to start experimenting with canning some of the meat, instead of relying on the freezer. I'm wondering how you all can your rabbit meat, if at all. Specifically, if you can it bone in, why do you do it that way, and how do you use it? It's easy for me to think about canning my boneless meat, either ground or in chunks, or the stock the spine and ribs provide, but the thighs and shoulders are tripping me up a bit. I don't want the trouble of taking all the bones out, necessarily, but again, I'd like to not be so reliant on my freezer, and I'd like to can for my own convenience too. Plus, I'd like to stop being afraid of my pressure canner. 

Oh, and to be specific, these are domestic rabbits. I've been Googling, and it seems that wild rabbit needs to be soaked in a brine solution before canning? That just doesn't seem necessary with domestic rabbits, but correct me if I'm wrong. I've always just treated it like chicken when cooking, so I imagine canning would be similar... 

Any insight would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Boil, debone, a little sea salt and broth, good to go....James

RABBIT
Soak dressed rabbits 1 hour in water containing 1 tablespoon of salt per quart. Rinse and remove excess fat. Cut into serving size pieces. Boil to medium done. Rabbit is medium done when pink color in center is almost gone. Pack hot rabbit loosely in clean, hot Mason jars, leaving 1 1/4-inch headspace. Cover rabbit with boiling broth or water leaving 1 1/4-inch headspace. Adjust jar lids.

Dial Gauge CannerâProcess at 11 pounds pressure.
With Bone â Pints 65 minutes and Quarts for 75 minutes.
Without Bone â Pints 75 minutes and Quarts for 90 minutes.
For processing above 2,000 feet altitude, see chart for recommended pounds of pressure.

Weighted Gauge CannerâProcess at 10 pounds pressure.
With Bone â Pints 65 minutes and Quarts for 75 minutes.
Without Bone â Pints 75 minutes and Quarts for 90 minutes.
For processing above 1,000 feet altitude, see chart for recommended pounds of pressure.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I can my rabbit up boneless. We like the legs for BBQ (just like with BBQ chicken drumsticks or wings). 

I do not soak or brine my rabbits, but do let them age a few days in the fridge before freezing or canning. 

I debone the back and belly meat. Cut the back meat into chunks and raw pack just the same as chicken (which means I add NOTHING) I use my canned meat for a variety of dishes, and each has it's own seasoning so I don't preseason anything. Found that is the best way to end up with something left sitting on the shelf. 

I started griniding the belly meat and making breakfast patties. Normally I find the belly meat on the tough side, but ground with seasonings and fried up for breakfast is good. I normally process one litter at a time, so I'm doing small batches. I've cut meat off the thighs occasionally, but find it's not worth it for the front legs - and they make better BBQ anyway. 

Sometimes I'll stew up the backbone and ribcage to make broth and can that up, but I don't use it real fast so most of the time the bones go to the meat eaters that live outside.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

DH's uncle made rabbit jerky...it tasted good, but was pink in color...


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree with above. De-bone, de-fat, chunks, boil, hot-pack jars with broth and a bit of salt to taste.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think next time I process some, I'm going to try hot pack. I've raw packed all my meat and been happy with it, but since I've never tried hot pack, I don't know if I'd like that better.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I debone and raw pack all the time. Except for the front legs which I smoke then put in the crock pot with BBQ sauce !


----------

